# I can't decide vs who cares?



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Which one is most suitable to you?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I can always decide and I always care! Everything is either utter crap or sublimely divine to me! The only time I have difficulties in deciding is when the answer is "both". When younger, I was more shy to say that "both", but nowadays, I have no more such reservations. F. Schiller helped me to dare say "both"!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I do care and I cannot ever find the best, irreplaceable recording of X symphony of X composer. Always open for alternatives, and every one is flawed and gifted in some way.

Wait, is this about classical music or life in general?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I can't decide because I care too much! In many of the decisions that I've faced, both big and small, I find myself drawn to certain aspects of every possible option. I care deeply about the consequences of choosing one thing over another...as a result, I often sit on the fence for extended periods of time! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_This one's easy- every time _


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't decide. There is always another viewpoint, and it keeps me from obdurate absolutism.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I think most of us require swear words for this particular poll.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> I think most of us require swear words for this particular poll.


**** that! This poll is the worst one I've seen on this entire forum, whoever made it must be a ****ing idiot!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

In my polls, I often have the "Unsure" option because there are times when you just can't decide between the options. "Who cares" means the poll has no interest to you whatsoever. It's important that these options are there in my polls.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I can't decide. There is always another viewpoint, and it keeps me from obdurate absolutism.


I absolutely (heh) agree that there's always another viewpoint, but I think that that shouldn't impede one from making decisions - even absolute decisions. It's not a matter of finding the truth, but rather a matter of granting oneself the power to make a decision and stick to it, even if it's imperfect.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I would have voted for Strawberries and cream, but alas.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I would have voted for Strawberries and cream, but alas.


Too much morphine and not enough hexitone?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I can't decide about "who cares" and, conversely, who cares if I "can't decide"?

Or is that way too easy?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Being a Virgo, a sign with ''what if conscience'' always on, i tend care...Must switch it off, its a curse, must start to mind my own business, welfare...


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


> In my polls, I often have the "Unsure" option because there are times when you just can't decide between the options. "Who cares" means the poll has no interest to you whatsoever. It's important that these options are there in my polls.


You also tend to put in an option regarding a certain random foodstuff, be it mayonnaise, spring rolls etc. I take it this is supposed to weed out the jokers? :lol:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

This reminds me of a game that Mrs. T and I have regularly played over the years, and that I have rarely won: "What do you want for dinner?"


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

This one's easy - I can't decide


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Decisions Decisions Decisions


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Where is the option of "I don't know which to pick"?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The easiest decision is indecision.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Who cares wins.............................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We need to re-run this poll with an added option:

I forgot.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> We need to re-run this poll with an added option:
> 
> I forgot.


:O i forgot that i didn't vote because i forgot what i was originally voting on... thusly i voted for this one is easy just now...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Capeditiea said:


> :O i forgot that i didn't vote because i forgot what i was originally voting on... thusly i voted for this one is easy just now...


It's really very simple:


----------

